# 457



## 282282 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey everyone. Just a question regarding the 457 visa. When I apply for it and put my spouse as my dependent, does that mean we get the visa at the same time? and travel at the same time as well? Or do I first need to activate the visa by entering the country and apply her from there? Thanks


----------

